# Advice needed



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hello all,
I don't want to say too much (don't want to tempt fate!) but has anyone got any particular advice on adopting / the placement of siblings (toddler ages) - things to watch out for, how to champion individuality (the 2 in question are v close in age), what kind of things their social worker will be looking for.

All info / advice gratefully recieved!
lots of love 
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

If you're thinking of being assessed to adopt them, I'd just be yourself and see what comes out.  Its probably worth checking out the BAAF website and getting a few relevant books - depending on the circmstances of their early lives, books on parenting adopting children would be good (eg Caroline Archer - First steps in parenting the child who hurts)

We're in the process of adopting a sibling group of three, although older than yours, and its really hard work as each needs significant support to accept and integrate their pasts.  We encourage them to do different activities and try to spend time alone with each, but they prefer to do stuff together as they have experienced so much as a unit. DS specially hates doing things withoutbone of his sisters, but is slowly getting there.  

Its hard to give concrete advice as so much depends on the specific kids and their specific needs.  

Hope that helps a little
Bop


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Thank you for the info and advice Bop, really appreciate it!

Good luck with your family, you'll do brilliantly I'm sure! They sound very lucky to have such thoughtful and caring parents
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------

